# How to config evilvte?



## sw2wolf (Apr 19, 2012)

```
>whereis evilvte
[FILE]/usr/ports/x11/evilvte[/FILE]

>cd /usr/usr/ports/x11/evilvte
>sudo make config
===> No options to configure
```

Using google, I found *I* need to modify src/config.h to customize evilvte. Then do *I* have to manually install evilvte without using ports?

Sincerely!


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Apr 19, 2012)

Read the Makefile... probably. But you may want to install other xterm-alikes also, saving time...


----------



## sw2wolf (Apr 19, 2012)

jb_fvwm2 said:
			
		

> Read the Makefile... probably. But you may want to install other xterm-alikes also, saving time...


It works now. *T*hank you very much.  I like evilvte because it is VERY lightweight and functional.

BTW, How can i use "Courier 10 Pitch" font ?

```
>cat [FILE]evilvte-config.h[/FILE] | grep -w FONT
//#define FONT    "Monospace 12"
#define FONT      "Courier 12"
```

I have tried :
#define FONT      "'Courier 10 Pitch' 12"
#define FONT      "\"Courier 10 Pitch\" 12"

But all doesnot work, up to now i have to use Courier instead.


----------

